# R.I.P. Lil Eddie......



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace.... :angel:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

rip lil homie :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

ride in peace :angel:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

:angel: No more pain :angel:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

RIP


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Shit dude are you for real? Thats sad!.  

Im glad he got to see what this lowrider life is like before he went. That just really sucks he had to go so soon.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

R.I.P. FROM OURLIFE C C


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

may he lowride in peace..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIP LITTLE EDDIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

:angel: :angel: watching over U


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

RIDE IN PARADISE


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Rest In Peace


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

REST IN PEACE BRO


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

rip :angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

aww shit dude, this sucks. Man!! REST IN PEACE HOMIE.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:angel: 
R.I.P


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MUCH LUV 2 LIL EDDIE WE MISS U LIL HOMIE R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Much Luv and Respect from LO*LYSTICS C.C.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE LIL EDDIE :angel:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Ride in peace homie..... :angel:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

r.i.p :angel: homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ROLLIN IN PARIDISE

RIP LIL EDDIE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAY HE R.I.P. AT LAST HE WILL REST MUCH RESPECT TO HIS FAMILY FOR BEING STRONG AND WILL HOPEFULLY STAY STRONG


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WELL I JUST GOT BACK FROM LIL EDDIE'S HOUSE, I WAS HALF WAY THERE ON MY WAY TO VISIT HIM WHEN I GOT THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, I STILL WENT UP THERE CAUSE I FELT THAT HIS FAMILY NEEDED US THERE. ROBERT FROM UCE,JOE (EASTBAY68),TOMMY FROM T&W AND I ALL RODE UP TOGETHER, WE GOT THERE A LITTLE WHILE AFTER HIS PASSING AND GOT TO SEE LIL EDDIE, HE LOOKED AT PEACE AND RESTING.... HIS FATHER TOLD US IN THE MORNING EDDIE CALLED HIS FAMILY AND WANTED THEM TO HUG & HOLD HIM, THEN HE WENT PEACEFULLY .... 

TO EDDIE:
IT WAS IN HONOR TO MEET YOU AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL FAMILY, AND TO BE A PART IN BUILDING YOUR 64.. I'M GLAD TO SEE YOU ENJOYED YOUR 64 AND GOT TO LIVE & EXPERIENCE THIS BEAUTIFUL LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING..
I WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU... PLEASE SAY WHAT UP TO CHAGO FOR ME..I LOVE YOU & WILL MISS YOU LITTLE BROTHER.......PAULY

P.S. I'LL BE DOING ALOT OF THIS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: FOR YOU...

REST IN PEACE LITTLE BROTHA....   :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

No way. It feels like only yesterday his car was completed. Life aint no joke. 

R.I.P. lil homie, your story touched us all. He's poped up on 3 in heaven right now, guaranteed. :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

very sad day today


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

MY GOD BE WITH YOU ...... FROM OUTTA CONTROL SAGINAW MICHIGAN


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

rip


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 11 2007, 06:29 PM~7669862
> *WELL I JUST GOT BACK FROM LIL EDDIE'S HOUSE, I WAS HALF WAY THERE ON MY WAY TO VISIT HIM WHEN I GOT THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, I STILL WENT UP THERE CAUSE I FELT THAT HIS FAMILY NEEDED US THERE. ROBERT FROM UCE,JOE (EASTBAY68),TOMMY FROM T&W AND I ALL RODE UP TOGETHER, WE GOT THERE A LITTLE WHILE AFTER HIS PASSING AND GOT TO SEE LIL EDDIE, HE LOOKED AT PEACE AND RESTING.... HIS FATHER TOLD US IN THE MORNING EDDIE CALLED HIS FAMILY AND WANTED THEM TO HUG & HOLD HIM, THEN HE WENT PEACEFULLY ....
> 
> TO EDDIE:
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:angel: Ride in Peace, Eddie.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Pauly called me at work and let me know what happend....I only got to meet Eddie on a few occassions, but he left an impression on me...he was "gangsta" to the fullest...fought through it all, and still had time to laugh while being in pain... my hat is off to you Eddie for bringing us all together just like our little homie Chago......Pauly and I were talking one day on how similar Eddie and Chago were, from their illness, to the love of our lifestyle, and to the hundreds and thousands of hearts they both touched without actually taking a step, their hearts and spirits will live through us all and hopefully keep us motivated to live life to it's fullest, no matter how bad it seems, there is always a ray of sunshine.....

RIP little homie...say hi to Chago, my bro, my mom, and to my dad...someday I'll be sitting next to you cruising the blvd in heaven...


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's a sad day for the lowriding community. But he is no longer suffering in this world. It was a pleasure to be there while his car was being shot and the footage that was taken shows his spirit full of life and love. May you ride low and slow as you and Chago cruise the strip waiting for us to join you. You will be missed but not forgotten. Viva Sons Of Mexico!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

R I P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

RIP


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

R.I.P little homie :angel:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for eddie and his family


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

RIP LIL HOMIE


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

Eddie, just as Chago brought a group of us together, you also brought us together, and touched our hearts. I thank you for that. You are gone from this earth, but you will not be forgotten. Say "Hi" to Chago for us, I am sure you and him have a lot to talk about. 
To Eddie's family. This has been a very hard day for you. As the weeks and months pass, it will get easier, keep Eddie's memory alive through his car. Help others to learn from your loss, and hopefully one day their will be a cure so no other family has to go through this. 

RIP Eddie


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

rest in peace! a true angel!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

god bless little homie :angel:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

RIP :angel: Very Sad to hear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

R.I.P. EDDIE FROM SEMPER FI CC...


MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE ON THE BLVD IN THE SKY....

:tears:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

MY CONDULENCES GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY.R.I.P. LIL HOMIE


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

RIP


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

R.I.P. Little Homie :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

REST IN PEACE LITTE HOMIE ! :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man i cant believe im hearing this... its a sad day :tears: rip eddie :angel:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

En Paz Descanse!


----------



## sassy64 (Sep 27, 2006)

RIP


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

may god bless him and his family. heaven needed another angel.
went and hugged my son. appreciate your children as much as you can,
i can see the love in Lil eddies family, its an inspiration.


----------



## s66rag (Oct 8, 2006)

R.I.P LIL HOMIE MUCH LOVE FROM ROLLERS ONLY MINNESOTA CHAPTER. :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE, MY PRAYERS OUR WITH HIM AND HIS FAMILY DURING THIS HARD TIME


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*R.I.P.* :angel:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

rest in peace. my prayers go out to you and your familia.god bless... :angel: :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

RIP lil eddie, :angel:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

speechless rip lil homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

RIP


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

rip


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

man this is a sad day....my condolences to the family from me & mine.....RIP LIL HOMIE & SLEEP WITH ANGELS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

may you rest in peace lil homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

RIP Lil Eddie... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

RIP from SOCIOS Car Club
:angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

condolences from RO Sweden :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

RIP HOMIE MAY U RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

To all of the Sacramento Ryders,

Thanks for all of your support whether it was donating money to help build the car or just your prayers. I thank you from the bottom of my heart. The family really appreciates everything you have done for Lil Eddie.... 

I was looking forward to bringing Eddie to Miller Park this Summer to kick it with all of us. But he now is going to be watching over all us now. He is our Lowrider Angel. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 


P.S. Felicia loves you very much and will miss you!!


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Lil Eddie R.I.P. :angel: *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

God bless he is riding low with chago its a great thing god bless him.an as far as the fam.he is riding the calles de oro carnales he is where I want to be right next to my savior :cheesy: peace of mind he realy is in a better place chago and eddie are paveing the streets for the rest of us.. GOD BLESS AMOR Y PAZ


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: Rest In Peace Lil' Eddie :angel:

And my prayers are with his family......
He truely is in a better place where he no longer suffers.....

Much Respect to everyone that participated with the build of his ride, that really united the Lowrider Community.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE...

WE LIKE TO SEND OUT OUR CONDOLENCES TO LIL EDDIE & HIS FAMILY*.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2007, 12:52 AM~7673196
> *:angel: Rest In Peace Lil' Eddie :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: R.i.P from Rollerz Only Tampa


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

R.I.P. LIL BRO! :tears: :angel:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

R.I.P Bro from Rollerz Only Jacksonville, Florida Chapter. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 11 2007, 07:13 PM~7671318
> *may god bless him and his family. heaven needed another angel.
> went and hugged my son. appreciate your children as much as you can,
> i can see the love in Lil eddies family, its an inspiration.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Descansa en paz cruzing on heaven


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

R.I.P LIL EDDIE
FROM ROLLERZ ONLY NEW MEXICO


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

R.I.P Lil homie :angel:






And God bless all of his family and also his Lowrider family that made this homie's dreams come true!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

_*REST IN PEACE LIL EDDIE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:*_


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

RIDE LIL HOMIE R.I.P NEVER FORGOTTEN.MY PRAYERS ARE WITH U AND UR FAMILY..........LOWRIDE FOREVER HOMIE.........LOVE YA FROM----------HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ AND ALL DALLAS LOWRIDERS......


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

street low magazine has a spread on their magazine of eddie... RIP


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

:angel: rip :angel:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

R.I.P LIL HOMIE


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Our Condolences and prayers goes out to LiL Eddie and his Family. RIP

EastSide CC
Fresno Ca.


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

R.I.P Lil HOMIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

R.I.P LIL EDDIE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P LIL EDDIE


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:angel: :angel: TO THE TOP :angel: :angel:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:angel: R.I.P lil man


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Apr 12 2007, 01:29 PM~7676335
> *:angel:  :angel: TO THE TOP :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


well said nice pic


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

R.I.P. Homie. :angel: :angel:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

rip


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

I didnt know tha dude or tha story behind hom that well.
but ill still pay my respect. R.I.P. big dawg


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P LIL EDDIE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

to the family and friends and the lowrider community. 


yeah i just got back from eddies house it seem weird without eddie there but there was so much memories of him in the house it seemed like he's still there . my son seen his car for the first time he's into 64's but he really like that one. also eddies brother ask if we can get donations for the burial and other expenses i told him kutty has a pay pal going every little bit helps . you can donate with kutty or if you live by eddies house just drop by. the family can really use the help thank you. p.s. eddie your family and friends loved you alot. be blessed cousin for having a family like that. thanks again


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

R.I.P Lil' Eddie Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...God Bless :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

fuck thats sucks man----man rest in peace lil homie


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

*CRUIZE IN PEACE LIL EDDIE * :angel: FROM ME & KINGS OF KINGS :nosad:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn...RIP Lil Homee


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

.................REST IN PEACE LIL HOMIE............. :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southern comfort_@Apr 12 2007, 03:57 PM~7676919
> *I didnt know tha dude or tha story behind hom that well.
> but ill still pay my respect.  R.I.P. big dawg
> *



http://www.lileddie.twotonz.com/


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUT.. THIS IS THE NEW STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVER OF LIL EDDIE'S 64 IT SHOULD BE OUT SOON, BUT NOT JUST YET.. 
GILBERT WAS SADDEND TO HEAR THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, HE REALLY WANT LIL EDDIE TO SEE HIS CAR'S FEATURE.... 
SO TO LIL EDDIE: HERE YOU GO LIL BROTHA ENJOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 12 2007, 08:26 PM~7680145
> *CHECK THIS OUT.. THIS IS THE NEW STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVER OF LIL EDDIE'S 64  IT SHOULD BE OUT SOON, BUT NOT JUST YET..
> GILBERT WAS SADDEND TO HEAR THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, HE REALLY WANT LIL EDDIE TO SEE HIS CAR'S FEATURE....
> SO TO LIL EDDIE: HERE YOU GO LIL BROTHA ENJOY!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thats going to be a collector street low for the family and friends. thank you so much gilbert for giving my wifes cousin alot of love . eddies family has so much love for you thanks again gilbert. STREET LOW 4 LIFE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i thought they did a feature on the car already or was it just the story on the build?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

R.I.P. lil HOMMIE :angel: OBSESSION CC. ATL.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

For all of you fellow Lowriders and Friends and Family:

If you would like to attend the service for Eddie here is the information.

SAT. APRIL 14TH 11:00 AM (Time was originally 1:00pm) (Now Changed)

UNITED PENECOSTAL CHURCH
705 I ST
MODESTO,CA

OFF 7TH & I ST.

EXIT CENTRAL MODESTO EAST
OFF THE 99 OVER THE FREEWAY 
ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE BIG CHURCH CAN'T MISS IT.

If you have any questions feel free to call my Wife or me @ 916-912-1129- or 916-254-8311.


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

I am the mother of Donny, and I got up early this morning grieving for the family and praying for them.
When Donny went to be with Jesus, 5 years ago this April 16th, I searched for something to help me deal with my loss, not only do I have a relationship with Jesus but I needed something to assure me he would be in good hands, and I came across this and I have it on my desk, and everytime I feel such sadness I read this, I pray this will comfort the family and friends of Eddie somewhat.

"WITHOUT ME" 

When tomorrow starts without me, and I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes all filled with tears for me.
I wish so much you wouldn't cry the way you did today, while thinking of the many things we didn't get to say. 

I know how much you love me, as much as I love you, and each time that you think of me I know you'll miss me too. But when tomorrow starts without me, please try to understand.

Than an angel came and called my name and took me by the hand and said my place was ready in heaven far above and that I'd have to leave behind all those I dealy love, but when I walked through heaven's gates I felt so much at home.

When God looked down and smiled at me from his great golden throne he said,
"This is eternity" and all I've promised you today for Life on earth is passed,
but here it starts anew. I promised no tomorrow for today will always last, and since each day's the same way there's no longing for the past.

So when tomorrow starts without me don't think we're far apart, for everytime you think of me I'm right here in your heart.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I pray this comforts you and just know that we will continue to pray for the family and the days to come.

God Bless,
Terry & Debbie Miner (Crown Of Life Low Rider Car & Bicycle Ministry)


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for eddie


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrownOfLife4U_@Apr 13 2007, 02:46 AM~7681685
> *I am the mother of Donny, and I got up early this morning grieving for the family and praying for them.
> When Donny went to be with Jesus, 5 years ago this April 16th, I searched for something to help me deal with my loss, not only do I have a relationship with Jesus but I needed something to assure me he would be in good hands, and I came across this and I have it on my desk, and everytime I feel such sadness I read this, I pray this will comfort the family and friends of Eddie somewhat.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thank you


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

I am sorry to hear. R.I.P Lil Eddie from Toronto


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE ALL LOVE YOU LIL BRO! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel: from Knights Of Pleasure,austin,tx.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P lil' homie :angel:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P LIL HOMIE :angel:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Apr 13 2007, 09:49 AM~7682470
> *:angel: R.I.P LIL HOMIE  :angel:
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 13 2007, 06:30 AM~7682370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics----------- :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 13 2007, 07:30 AM~7682370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

Philippians 3

20But our citizenship is in heaven. And we eagerly await a Savior from there, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21who, by the power that enables him to bring everything under his control, will transform our lowly bodies so that they will be like his glorious body.

lil eddie you are at peace now :angel: :angel: :angel: 


GOD BLESS (DAVID) GANGS TO GRACE C.C


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rest in peace


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TO ALL BAY AREA FOLKS.. WE'RE MEETING AT SAM'S BURGERS AT 8:00AM AND LEAVING NO LATER 9:00AM TO HEAD OUT TO MODESTO FOR LIL EDDIE'S SERVICES.... PLEASE TRY AND TAKE YOUR RIDES, A LITTLE RAIN DOESN'T HURT THAT MUCH.... THANKS AND SEE YOU ALL IN THE MORNING.........PAULY


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry did't know.Rest in peace.Most Hated La Junta.Co


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

rest in peace :angel:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

ride in peace little homie!!!
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

it's a shame that young man passed...it really amazing how those guys pulled together and made his dream come true...that car is beautiful and I bet he loved it....


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

RIP to fellow rider


----------



## DONT_TRIP32 (Feb 28, 2007)

RIP big homie.. you know he macin them females up in the hevens.. show them how you do it, ride big.. see you later


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

RIP Lil Homie

Check out the youtube video that was put together for Lil Eddie's family.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkoM6aYQ-nE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

R.I.P LIL HOMIE :angel: .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: REST IN PEACE LIL HOMIE......... HIS STORY REALLY TOUCHED MY FAMILIAS HEART.....I'M IN PHOENIX , WE DONT KNOW LIL EDDIE BUT AFTER READING THIS, IT MADE US FEEL LIKE WE KNEW HIM. EVEN THOUGH WE DONT KNOW EVERYBODY WE ARE STILL A BIG LOWRIDER FAMILIA..
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO LIL EDDIE'S FAMILIA AND CLOSE FRIENDS......... 

*REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

RIP LIL EDDIE...my deepest condolences to the family.

although i never met you i was deeply touched by your story.......i am so happy that you got to see your dream come true.........thanks to all the homies that helped get eddies 64 completed.........you guys are true angels.

peace


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CANT WAIT TILL WE CAN THREE WHEEL SIDE BY SIDE LITTLE COUSIN. SEE YOU AT THE CROSS ROADS WHERE YOU WON'T BE LONELY. LOVED YOU SO MUCH EDDIE YOU MADE ME DO THINGS I THOUGHT I COULDN'T DO I EXPLAINED THIS TO YOUR GRANDPARENTS . I'LL NEVER FORGET YOU.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

R.I.P Lil Eddie.
ANOTHER RIDER HAS GONE AHEAD OF US TO GET THINGS READY FOR ALL OF US .SO ALL OF US CAN RIDE SIDE BY SIDE ON THE BIG Blvd .IN THE HEAVENS .
YOU MAY BE GONE BUT NOT FOGOTTEN Lil Homie. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

We will miss you lil homie from the UntouchableS family :angel:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P. lil homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

RIP Lil Eddie.... :angel:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2007, 09:34 PM~7692341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One last cruise, it was an honor to know Eddie.


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

:angel:  
RIP


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2007, 11:34 PM~7692341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE WHEN IT RAINS THE DAY OF A FUNERAL  I GUESS THE ANGELS ARE SAD TOO  :angel:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

R.I.P Little Homie. You are in a much better place. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

I just found out about this today. 

I wish I knew Eddie, Everyones words are kind and he seemed like a great kid in the videos I saw of him. He shined, thats what I can see.

RIP bro.. hit that back bumper all day while your up there.

To da Familia:

His Pains are over now, Celebrate his life for He is in a better place now. One day we will all be there and be together with our departed ones in our next life.


RIP LIL Eddie


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i know your in peace now cousin don't stop on doing the things you wanted to do. and send down some butter popcorn 4 felica . :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RIDE IN PEACE LIL MAN!! SUPER NATURAL C.C.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 16 2007, 08:40 AM~7701639
> *I HATE WHEN IT RAINS THE DAY OF A FUNERAL  I GUESS THE ANGELS ARE SAD TOO   :angel:
> *


When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant wait till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!! GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2007, 10:34 PM~7692341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 13 2007, 02:59 PM~7684907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 12 2007, 10:26 PM~7680145
> *CHECK THIS OUT.. THIS IS THE NEW STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVER OF LIL EDDIE'S 64  IT SHOULD BE OUT SOON, BUT NOT JUST YET..
> GILBERT WAS SADDEND TO HEAR THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, HE REALLY WANT LIL EDDIE TO SEE HIS CAR'S FEATURE....
> SO TO LIL EDDIE: HERE YOU GO LIL BROTHA ENJOY!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

LOS ACOMPANO EN SENTIMIENTOS .
QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ EDDIE.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him    so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7688108
> *RIP Lil Homie
> 
> Check out the youtube video that was put together for Lil Eddie's family.
> ...



Perfect video, R.I.P. lil buddy from the Individuals c.c.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P LIL EDDIE









:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him    so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 20 2007, 11:35 AM~7735922
> *R.I.P LIL EDDIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


yes he his!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 20 2007, 11:35 AM~7735922
> *R.I.P LIL EDDIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him    so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 10:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him     so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


   I HAVE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS............. MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 01:01 AM~7760428
> *   I HAVE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS............. MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS
> *


GOD YOU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

back to the top for eddie :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 24 2007, 10:08 PM~7767202
> *back to the top for eddie :angel:
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GOOD MORNING LIL BRO! uffin: :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

eddie is always on top. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

:angel: :angel: TTT :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Apr 25 2007, 03:09 PM~7771816
> *:angel:  :angel: TTT  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can't wait till your birthday lil cousin i'm going to have a drink 4 both of us. you aint going to rest yet. i hope your not looking in the shower when felicia is in there. but if you do keep it to yourself . lol. go ahead i know your gonna do it anyway so give me the piece sign so i know you still have the humor like i do. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 25 2007, 11:34 PM~7775740
> *t
> t
> t
> *


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

R.I.P. to lil eddie


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

:angel: :angel: TTT Lil Cuzin!! I love you......... :angel: :angel:


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

:angel: *Ride in Peace* :angel:

From AUS RIDAZZ


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raki_@Apr 27 2007, 01:03 AM~7784050
> *:angel: Ride in Peace  :angel:
> 
> From AUS RIDAZZ
> *



check that out eddie you made news worldwide i told you your the man . with all these prayers and e-mails you don't have time to rest your with god now he's not going to let you rest i'm not going to let you rest you got to keep busy and do all the things you want to do its not over its just the begining. nobody's ever going to forget about you. you made a big impact on peoples lives lil cousin you know i might be shedding a tear right now but you know thats okay i love you bro. will see in about a couple of hours . i hope i didn't bore you but if i did to bad . i miss you always .


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raki_@Apr 27 2007, 03:03 AM~7784050
> *:angel: Ride in Peace  :angel:
> 
> From AUS RIDAZZ
> *


God Bless you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7670330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him    so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 12 2007, 10:26 PM~7680145
> *CHECK THIS OUT.. THIS IS THE NEW STREETLOW MAGAZINE COVER OF LIL EDDIE'S 64  IT SHOULD BE OUT SOON, BUT NOT JUST YET..
> GILBERT WAS SADDEND TO HEAR THE NEWS ABOUT EDDIE'S PASSING, HE REALLY WANT LIL EDDIE TO SEE HIS CAR'S FEATURE....
> SO TO LIL EDDIE: HERE YOU GO LIL BROTHA ENJOY!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

comming soon a video of eddie nobody ever seen . he would make michael jackson go he he. will try and get it on asap. the title is the way eddie was. my cousin has soul in him. i just left his house and saw the video . its a must see. 


--------------------

Manuel Lopez - President of "Thee Stylistics CC" Sacra, Ca


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sorry to hear about this... MAY HE DESCANSES EN PAZ* :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

R.I.P from Knights of Pleasure C.C. Austin Texas! :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 28 2007, 03:22 AM~7790511
> *Sorry to hear about this... MAY HE DESCANSES EN PAZ :angel:
> *


EDDIE will be 18 years old May 4 , everyone wish him ahappy birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

eddies birthday is this week . the video will be put on his birthday look out for it.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 28 2007, 10:12 AM~7791470
> *EDDIE will be 18 years old May  4 ,  everyone wish him ahappy birthday!!!!!!!!!
> *


WE'RE ALREADY STARTED PARTYING! COME ON LIL BRO PUFF,PUFF, PASS!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 29 2007, 05:54 AM~7795684
> *WE'RE ALREADY STARTED PARTYING! COME ON LIL BRO PUFF,PUFF, PASS!
> 
> *



partying at chuckie cheese is not for eddie. remember he's going to be 18.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.

may they both rest in peace.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 01:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


Thank you thats is very nice !!!!!!!!!yes we will keep their LEGACY, going!!!!!!!!!!!me and my huband miss r EDDIE very much!!!!!!!!!!we go see him every day we cry every day for him we know he is with us ,but it still hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and it will hurt for ever!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

are those 4 sale , let me know asap. :thumbsup: always be rememberd love both you guys.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 01:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


WHAT UP BROTHA? HOW ARE YOU & THA FAMILY? YOU DID ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL JOB ON LIL EDDIE'S CALENDER.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 

I'LL P.M YOU BRO... REMEMBER "SON'S OF MEXICO POR VIDA!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


Let me know if you r giong to sell them ok Iwill buy some!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

These calenders were made for these two fallen riders they are not meant to be sold by any means.If you would like i can put them on a disk and mail them to you or i can have them printed up and send them either way you let me know what you want me to do for you . I had some made for Chagos Family last year and i will do the same for Eddie's family.



and on another note the Family is doing Great Pauly thanks for asking .


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 30 2007, 11:37 PM~7808565
> *These calenders were made for these two fallen riders they  are  not meant to be sold by any means.If you would like i can put them on a disk and mail them to you or i can have them printed up and send them either way you let me know what you want me to do for you . I had some made for Chagos Family last year and i will do the same for Eddie's family.
> and on another note the Family is  doing Great  Pauly  thanks for asking .
> *


EDDIES, mom make some for us please, and send us disk. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him    so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT lil homie .... we miss you bro ....


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 2 2007, 10:20 AM~7818356
> *TTT lil homie .... we miss you bro ....
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7725079
> *When me and husband,son daugter, drove in EDDIES car following him !!!that was the saddest day of r lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we never lot that day was coming ,even though the doctors told us it was! r house is very lonely right now we miss him     so much!!!!!!!!me and my husband cant  wait  till we fall asleep at night so can dream about him!!!!!!we CRY everyday for him ,but we can feel him with us  DADDY and MOMMY love you EDDIE with all r heart and soul, and we will be waiting for you to take r hand  to go home with you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!1 I want to thank everyone that as pray fro my son and has help out with is car ,you made is dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope you all realize what a BLESSING you all  were to him ,he always talk about is LOWERIDER friends!!!!!!!!!!!to him you were is family!!!!!!!!!!me and my husdand r going to make sure EDDIE  DREAM still stay alive !!!!!!!!!!were we go he will be there also !!!!!      GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Eddie your, Birthday is in to more days son ,mommy and daddy miss you so much EDDIE r hearts HURT every day we dont have you EDDIE we cry for you all day son !!!!r lifes will never be the same with out you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you r my LOVE EDDIE,daddy misses riding in your car with you EDDIE, we love you forever and ever r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

two more days cousin you'll be 18. to bad you left to soon i was waiting for the stripper. lol miss you much


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 2 2007, 10:42 AM~7818938
> *two more days cousin you'll be 18. to bad you left to soon i was waiting for the stripper. lol  miss you much
> *


DAMN! DID YOU SAY STRIPER OR STRIPPER? :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 2 2007, 10:53 AM~7818574
> *Eddie your, Birthday is in to more days son ,mommy and daddy miss you so much EDDIE r hearts HURT every day we dont have you EDDIE we cry for you all day son !!!!r lifes will never be the same with out you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you r my LOVE EDDIE,daddy misses riding in your car  with you EDDIE, we love you forever and ever r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!
> *


Love forever my son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 2 2007, 11:17 AM~7819707
> *DAMN!  DID YOU SAY STRIPER OR STRIPPER?  :biggrin:
> *


both, :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 3 2007, 08:14 AM~7825877
> *t
> t
> t
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

"EDDIE MY LOVE"

CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF! 
HAPPY 18TH B-DAY LIL BRO! :angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7832215
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF!
> ...


EDDIE MY LOVE!!mom and dad misses son!!!!!!!!!!!!!we wish you were here with us, on this special day you r 18 teens years old now , love you EDDIE r HEARTS r hurting for you son, we miss your smile we miss huging you!!!! dad misses riding in your car with you EDDIE, I miss you telling MOM!! sit down here next to me you talk to much!!!!!! I miss you every minute son, I know the lord is having you the best BIRTHDAY PARTY IN HEAVEN, for YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON LOVE , MOM, DAD, your BROTHER,JOJO, sis ROSALIE, sis FRANICAS. EDDIE MY LOVE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

happy birthday cousin miss u forever, remember your 18 now stay away from the young girls. i know all the angels are around you right now watching you dance so get down lil cousin and boogie down. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Eddie .... we all miss you lil homie ....


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 4 2007, 01:26 AM~7832286
> *EDDIE MY LOVE!!mom and dad misses son!!!!!!!!!!!!!we wish you were here with us, on this special day you r 18 teens years old now , love you EDDIE r HEARTS r hurting for you  son, we miss your smile  we miss huging you!!!! dad misses riding in your car with you EDDIE, I miss you telling MOM!! sit down here next to me you talk to much!!!!!! I miss you every minute son, I know the lord is having you the best  BIRTHDAY PARTY IN HEAVEN, for YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON LOVE , MOM, DAD, your BROTHER,JOJO, sis ROSALIE, sis FRANICAS.  EDDIE MY LOVE.
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 4 2007, 09:50 AM~7833677
> *Happy Birthday Eddie .... we all miss you lil homie ....
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 2 2007, 10:53 AM~7818574
> *Eddie your, Birthday is in to more days son ,mommy and daddy miss you so much EDDIE r hearts HURT every day we dont have you EDDIE we cry for you all day son !!!!r lifes will never be the same with out you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you r my LOVE EDDIE,daddy misses riding in your car  with you EDDIE, we love you forever and ever r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7832215
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF!
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey eddie thanks to carl 4 making us a copy of your younger days we watch it everyday and i'm not ashamed to say we cry everytime we watch it. you have such a impact in our lives that will never go away. much love cousin. went to see you today instead of looking in the ground we look at the sky thats where your at with all the angels. miss not seeing you at your house but the memories live on. lowride for ever .


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 2 2007, 10:53 AM~7818574
> *Eddie your, Birthday is in to more days son ,mommy and daddy miss you so much EDDIE r hearts HURT every day we dont have you EDDIE we cry for you all day son !!!!r lifes will never be the same with out you EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you r my LOVE EDDIE,daddy misses riding in your car  with you EDDIE, we love you forever and ever r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7832215
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF!
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 2 2007, 10:20 AM~7818356
> *TTT lil homie .... we miss you bro ....
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7797340
> *This is for Eddie's family I didn't know your son,but he was an insparation to alot of Lowriders as was Chago.It Gives us alot of things to think about as we read about these 2 young men in the prime of their  life who have gone and left us behind to keep their legacy going in the LowRider community.
> 
> may they both rest in peace.
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Apr 30 2007, 11:37 PM~7808565
> *These calenders were made for these two fallen riders they  are  not meant to be sold by any means.If you would like i can put them on a disk and mail them to you or i can have them printed up and send them either way you let me know what you want me to do for you . I had some made for Chagos Family last year and i will do the same for Eddie's family.
> and on another note the Family is  doing Great  Pauly  thanks for asking .
> *


Joe Hernandez, 2300 Tampico ,ct. MODESTO, CA ,95355.THANK YOU!!


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

what was the cause of death


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@May 13 2007, 12:37 PM~7894260
> *what was the cause of death
> *


Cancer


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@May 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7891275
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

back to the hotel eddie. :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

R.I.P., your gone but belive me you are not forgotten, it was an honor to work on your car thia past weekend. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

My he REST IN PEACE :angel: gone but never forgoten :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@May 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7891275
> *TTT
> *


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT for Eddie............ I miss you Cousin..... Love you always.........


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2007, 09:47 AM~7947177
> *EDDIE MY LOVE....................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2007, 10:50 AM~7947206
> *
> *


Thank you !!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

back up to the top where you belong


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 21 2007, 09:55 AM~7947258
> *Thank you !!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@May 21 2007, 11:24 AM~7947527
> *back up to the top where you belong
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 11 2007, 11:21 PM~7672471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love you EDDIE MY LOVE, mommy miss miss you for ever!!!!!!!!!!my son!!!


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

RIP IN THE EVERLASTING ENTERNAL PEACE WHERE U DONT FIND PAIN . BUT PURE HAPPINESS :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


MOMMY LOVES YOU EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*ride in peace.... * :angel:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@May 24 2007, 04:52 AM~7968417
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@May 15 2007, 09:37 PM~7912510
> *My he REST IN PEACE :angel: gone but never forgoten :angel:
> *


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

RIP


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 11 2007, 11:18 PM~7672440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EDDIE MY LOVE ,mommy misses you so much, me and dad and you still had a lot of things to do in this life!!!!!to gether!!!, but for some reason the 
LORD needed you!!!EDDIE, I still need you EDDIE, you are my love and I will lve you forever my son!!!!!!!DADDY LOVES YOU EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey eddie i talked to destiney yesterday she really misses you lil cousin i told her maybe if everything goes right i'll take her to see you. felicias not here anymore she turned out to be a hood rat . you had the right idea about destiney she was the one for you. see ya


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7670330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS AND FOREVER LOVE YOU MY SON, I MISS YOU EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE YOU EDDIE MY LOVE, MISS YOU SON EVERY DAY!!!!!!ALL MY LOVE TO YOU EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HEY EDDIE :wave: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 13 2007, 08:30 AM~7682370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mommy and daddy loves loves loves you son think about you all day!!!!!!!!!!!son !!!!!!!!!!!!!till we meet again EDDIE!!!!me and daddys heart will cry for son!!!!!!!!!!!!
EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 11 2007, 07:01 PM~7670078
> *Pauly called me at work and let me know what happend....I only got to meet Eddie on a few occassions, but he left an impression on me...he was "gangsta" to the fullest...fought through it all, and still had time to laugh while being in pain... my hat is off to you Eddie for bringing us all together just like our little homie Chago......Pauly and I were talking one day on how similar Eddie and Chago were, from their illness, to the love of our lifestyle, and to the hundreds and thousands of hearts they both touched without actually taking a step, their hearts and spirits will live through us all and hopefully keep us motivated to live life to it's fullest, no matter how bad it seems, there is always a ray of sunshine.....
> 
> RIP little homie...say hi to Chago, my bro, my mom, and to my dad...someday I'll be sitting next to you cruising the blvd in heaven...
> *


Mommy loves you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CONGRATS LIL BRO ON YOUR WIN! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8226767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know EDDIE MY LOVE, loves these pics!!!!!Carl!!!WE LOVE YOU EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAD AND MOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7670330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love you son!!!!!!!!!!!miss you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


for ever my love to son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 11 2007, 11:22 PM~7672487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD BLESS EVERY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my son!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY L)OVE!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Its 3 months today EDDIE!!!mommy and daddy miss you son are hearts hurt EDDIE for you son!!!!!!!!! all are love to you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


miss you love you son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

We took the car to to Sac today to get the interior done  
























This is before pics the after pics will come soon


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 16 2007, 12:30 AM~8316636
> *We took the car to to Sac today to get the interior done
> 
> 
> ...


Its going to look good EDDIE!!!!I love you son!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8348872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

saludos to eddie with the big man upstairs and to his family here that were blessed to know him


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 19 2007, 08:49 PM~8350680
> *whats up!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!
> *


getting my ride ready to whoop sum [email protected]@ out in fresno


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jul 19 2007, 10:51 PM~8350689
> *saludos to eddie with the big man upstairs and to his family here that were blessed to know him
> *


THANK YOU!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> getting my ride ready to whoop sum [email protected]@ out in fresno
> [ /quote Joe said you and the kids need to come down some time , we are just getting EDDiES car ready for the sanjose show are you going ?EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

$5 MORE DAY OF SHOW. WE ALSO HAVE VENDOR BOOTHS $50.OO PRE REG $75 DAY OF SHOW.. IT'S GOING TO FILL UP FAST SO GET THERE EARLY MOVE IN IS SUNDAY 7:00A.M. -10:00A.M. :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> > getting my ride ready to whoop sum [email protected]@ out in fresno
> > [ /quote Joe said you and the kids need to come down some time , we are just getting EDDiES car ready for the sanjose show are you going ?EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> 
> 
> yep me and the kids will be there in full force :biggrin: all see you there


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2007, 03:26 PM~8398168
> *yep me and the kids will be there in full force :biggrin: all see you there
> *


cool!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8226767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my son !!!!!!!!!!!!!love you forever,EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

RIP. :angel:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

RIP


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: :wave:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8556455
> *:angel:  :wave:
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 22 2007, 01:52 AM~8613762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay carl!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

RIP eddie


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Aug 27 2007, 01:24 AM~8648464
> *RIP eddie
> 
> 
> ...


 EDDIE MY LOVE ,this is a BIG weekend for you EDDIE , love my son, mom!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Eddie, miss you homie .... :angel:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

REST IN PEACE PLAYA.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 30 2007, 10:47 AM~8677599
> *REST IN PEACE PLAYA.
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS WAS SAT. SEPT.1ST BEFORE THE STREETLOW SHOW! :0 :0


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 4 2007, 05:45 PM~8714663
> *THIS WAS SAT. SEPT.1ST  BEFORE THE STREETLOW SHOW! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking good !


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 4 2007, 11:00 PM~8717696
> *Looking good !
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my son!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

man this car is really nice!!!im sure he's rollin shotgun when u guys are rolling it... RIP EDDIE!! :angel:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Let me know if you guys are not busy on Oct 27th with the car...
Robert


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 5 2007, 11:18 PM~8726815
> *Let me know if you guys are not busy on Oct 27th with the car...
> Robert
> *


ok call !EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


Love you my son!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave: ..................... :angel:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

RIP LITTLE MAN


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

R.I.P. from the homies at PLAYTIME C.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just read this thread. saw the article in S.L. R.I.P. homie. shed tears


----------



## glasscity (Jul 31, 2007)

rip lil homie GLASS CITYc.c. toledo ohio


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

jus dropping by again to show respect to the homie eddie and family...RIP


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7832215
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF!
> ...


Yes check this out!!love you my son!!thank you to everyone that shows EDDIE so much love!!!   EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

R.I.P. Looked like A firme person to know.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

R.I.P. BRO SAY WHAT UP TO CHAGO FOR ME C YOU WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 4 2007, 04:45 PM~8714663
> *THIS WAS SAT. SEPT.1ST  BEFORE THE STREETLOW SHOW! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DANIEL GETS DOWN!HE DID MY BIKE..REAL GOOD WORK..!R.I.P EDDIE!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 8 2007, 12:07 AM~8950578
> *TTT
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP Eddie


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 12 2007, 07:11 PM~8988788
> *    RIP Eddie
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE ALL THINK OF YOU DAY & NIGHT LIL BRO! uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Oct 28 2007, 02:58 AM~9099203
> *ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Apr 12 2007, 01:51 PM~7676105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my son!!Thanks giving will never be the same with you ,not here EDDIE!! I know you will be with us in spirit EDDIE ,mom and dad love you with all are heart and soul EDDIE!!!! :tears: your bro and sisters miss you so much!!EDDIE are house is to guiet son!!!I will be playing your oldies tomorrow!!son!! I love you EDDIE forever my son!!you will always be my love!!EDDIE!!your MOM forever!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE!!!!!!!!!,my heart belongs to you son!!MOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 21 2007, 01:26 PM~9274730
> *miss you my son!!Thanks giving will never be the same with you ,not here EDDIE!! I know you will be with us in spirit EDDIE ,mom and dad love you with all are heart and soul EDDIE!!!! :tears: your bro and sisters miss you  so much!!EDDIE are house is to guiet son!!!I will be playing your oldies tomorrow!!son!! I love  you EDDIE forever my son!!you will always be my love!!EDDIE!!your MOM forever!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE!!!!!!!!!,my heart belongs to you son!!MOM!!!!!!!!!
> *


ttt for my EDDIE!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 21 2007, 01:26 PM~9274730
> *miss you my son!!Thanks giving will never be the same with you ,not here EDDIE!! I know you will be with us in spirit EDDIE ,mom and dad love you with all are heart and soul EDDIE!!!! :tears: your bro and sisters miss you  so much!!EDDIE are house is to guiet son!!!I will be playing your oldies tomorrow!!son!! I love  you EDDIE forever my son!!you will always be my love!!EDDIE!!your MOM forever!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE!!!!!!!!!,my heart belongs to you son!!MOM!!!!!!!!!
> *


ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave: Hey Eddie :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 21 2007, 11:35 AM~9274810
> *
> ttt for my EDDIE!!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 25 2007, 02:44 PM~9300757
> *:angel:
> *


TTT EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

how is every one?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 01:02 PM~8226767
> *
> 
> 
> ...










EDDIE standing tall!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

TO THE TOP 4 EDDIE :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 02:58 AM~9353391
> *TO THE TOP 4 EDDIE  :angel:
> *


tttEDDIE MY LOVE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 25 2007, 10:38 PM~9304118
> *
> *










ed

EDDIE best freind ISSAC.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I remeber chit chatting with eddir once or twice on here and his spirit felt so vibrant and full of life .. ....

Everyone misses you Eddie!!! I still remeber when you said I was Pretty from my pic in my avatar, lol honestly it made me blush on my side of the screen. Although I didn't know you personally, I know you were a *wonderful* person. The Love that was shown to you was unbelievable!!! Only a person as special as you would be capable of capturing so many hearts.... 

God looked down on your body,
So tired from hanging on,
From a life that was overwhelming you,
And wanted back His son.
So he took away the air you breathed,
And gave you what was best,
A place to be at peace,
A final place to rest.

You truly are Greatly missed by everyone who's life you touched.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Dec 5 2007, 07:44 PM~9383402
> *I remeber chit chatting with eddir once or twice on here and his spirit felt so vibrant and full of life .. ....
> 
> Everyone misses you Eddie!!! I still remeber when you said I was Pretty from my pic in my avatar, lol honestly it made me blush on my side of the screen. Although I didn't know you personally, I know you were a wonderful person. The Love that was shown to you was unbelievable!!! Only a person as special as you would be capable of capturing so many hearts....
> ...


thank you ..EDDIES mom, DELINDA


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EDDIE :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 27 2007, 09:00 PM~9319836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my :angel: :angel: !!!! son if I could go to you ,I would run till I reached you EDDIE MY LOVE and hold you ,,never letting you go!! and that would mean I was with you in Heaven!!a place I look forward to now because of you EDDIE!!there is a pain in my heart that will be there forever!!!!EDDIE !! till we r together again ,, son I know you r with me and your dad !we miss you sooooo much son!!!we love you with all r heart and soul!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Feb 26 2008, 02:27 AM~10032138
> *miss you my :angel:  :angel: !!!! son if I could go to you ,I would run till I reached  you EDDIE MY LOVE and hold you ,,never letting you go!! and that would mean I was with you in Heaven!!a place I look forward to now because of you EDDIE!!there is a pain in my heart that will be there forever!!!!EDDIE !! till we r together again ,, son I know you r with me and your dad !we miss you sooooo much son!!!we love you with all r heart and soul!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

Scrape back bumper on them lil homie RIP 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Mar 21 2008, 07:52 PM~10225332
> *ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


YO! JOE...HOWS THE FAMILY! EDDIES CAR READY 4 THE SHOWS THIS YEAR


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 27 2008, 06:55 PM~10271385
> *YO! JOE...HOWS THE FAMILY! EDDIES CAR READY 4 THE SHOWS THIS YEAR
> *


we sure are!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

RIP


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

touching subject. good to see everyone give their respects


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...












"EDDIE MY LOVE"
MAY 4,1989 - APRIL 11,2007
In Loving Memory
Eddie My Love

One year ago today son, The Lord
saw your beautiful spirit and smile &
took you to be with him where there
is no more pain.

I know your smile
lights up the Heaven above...
Son, if I could go to you, I would
run till I reached you, Eddie my love,
Hold you, Never letting you go.


That would mean I was with you in
Heaven, a place I look forward to
now, because of Eddie.

There's a 
pain in my heart that will be there
forever, Eddie,till we are together
again,son..I know you are with me
& dad, brother,sisters, we all miss
you so much, Eddie.

We all love you 
with all our heart & soul! Eddie My Love
Always & Forever love you Eddie
Dad, Mom, Brother, Sisters,
Family & Friends


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)

RIP Eddie from up here in Toronto. Respect to all those riders who rode for for Eddie.
Peace.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SON!!!!!WE LOVE EDDIE!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM IV LIFE RIDERZ CC LIL EDDIE, KEEP HITTIN THEM SWITCHES IN HEAVEN HOMIE


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

don't know lil homie but may he rest in peace seem like a very cool homeboy
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love you EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love you my son!! EDDIE MY LOVE!


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


2008 Fun In the Sun modesto


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


miss you my son !!!! love you always and forever!!! :angel: EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

rip


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving you missing you r son,, mom dad brother sisters,,, family and freinds!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. LIL BRO! :angel:


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

"Swing low sweet chariot stop and let me ride"

It warms my heart to see friends and family united in helping Eddie in his time of need than honoring and celebrating his memory after his courageous battle. 

This is the highest form of Love and Respect. My condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 20 2009, 04:26 AM~13628010
> *"Swing low sweet chariot stop and let me ride"
> 
> It warms my heart to see friends and family united in helping Eddie in his time of need than honoring and celebrating his memory after his courageous battle.
> ...


thank you,,, EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RIP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

It took a young man like Eddie to bring the lowriders together, Every time the car hit's the street Eddie will be there, God Bless the family.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Jun 1 2009, 04:43 PM~14065025
> *It took a young man like Eddie to bring the lowriders together, Every time the car hit's the street Eddie will be there, God Bless the family.
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Jun 1 2009, 05:43 PM~14065025
> *It took a young man like Eddie to bring the lowriders together, Every time the car hit's the street Eddie will be there, God Bless the family.
> *


Thankyou!!!!!!!!!!! much love!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 03:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



wish i coulda met the guy. R.I.P. homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7669329
> *You were an inspiration to many......may you ride in peace....  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2007, 01:06 AM~7832215
> *"EDDIE MY LOVE"
> 
> CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING IT ON WITH HIS BAD SELF!
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY LOVE YOU are 21 years old day !! miss you so much son!! love you always and forever!! :angel: :tears:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14367140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY B-DAY LIL BRO!

LOVE YA! R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14367140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


son!!! me and your dad just got home from your birthday!!!!i know its late!!!we miss you son !!you kept us going EDDIE!!!you r the center of r lifes... your brother and sisters miss you love!! family and friends think of you always!!!!we r blessed to know you.... and me ...iam blessed that i had the chance to be your mom!!you always said i love my mama!!!and i say i love my son!! until i see you again son!!!mommys here.. EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!! :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MISS YOU LIL BRO! :angel:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ALWAYS THINKING OF YOU LIL BRO! R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 11 2008, 10:10 AM~10390087
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 26 2010, 02:46 PM~17612076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT For R.I.P LIL HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: From MIRAGE C.C. Of Dallas


----------

